# Performance anxiety... how do you do it?!?



## Kat Hunsecker

Well, it's the season... the trials are coming....
I have a severe case of performance anxiety, and a little birdy tells me I am not alone!!!
How do you tackle it.
How do you try to help yourself get over it. 
For me it is not just oh I am anxious, no it is puking sick, my face is chalk white. I am borderline to passing out! 
Not to speaking of the affects it has on the poor dogs that have to work with me that get the full pressure of this , my body is tense and I am "Walks with fists"...
Any good suggestions how to help that, unfortunately I am not in an area, where I can go every other weekend to a trial, it is more...once a year...lol


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Well, it's the season... the trials are coming....
> I have a severe case of performance anxiety, and a little birdy tells me I am not alone!!!
> How do you tackle it.
> How do you try to help yourself get over it.
> For me it is not just oh I am anxious, no it is puking sick, my face is chalk white. I am borderline to passing out!
> Not to speaking of the affects it has on the poor dogs that have to work with me that get the full pressure of this , my body is tense and I am "Walks with fists"...
> Any good suggestions how to help that, unfortunately I am not in an area, where I can go every other weekend to a trial, it is more...once a year...lol


Well , I am not an expert , but , I were you , I would only think me and my dog and the task at hand when I go to a trial . A crude analogy is , It's like driving a car on an a extremely narrow but busy street , even though the traffic is hectic , you find yourself concentrating on the road to avoid brushes with other vehicles. You are not anxious but very concentrated ,

Forget your weaknesses and concentrate on the dogs and it will be a flow . It happens to many people , but is overcome .

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Thomas Barriano

If you trial on your home field then treat it like just another training session with a judge watching this time. Do lots of mock trial training on your home field with various members or relatives acting as the judge


----------



## Sarah Platts

Sometimes I have someone else play the part of inspector and get an idea of the pressure. The best thing I can think of is a couple of lines out the movie The Last Samurai. When the guy runs up and tells Tom to "no mind". That he was minding to much the sword, the enemy, the people watching. So he was to "no mind". I think that if you shut off everything but you and your dog, relax yourself, and enjoy being with your dog - things go so much better.

And also the saying: the only way to finish, is through begun. And after you've been through begun several times, it gets easier.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Acceptance of what you know. You know where your dog is at, you know where you are at, stop fighting yourself and accept that. You can not change anything that happens on the trial. Most trial nerves come from feeling pressure to deliver. Most trial failures come from this same pressure. Accept what and where you are at with your dog, you can not change anything, your nerves will not make things better or change things to positive. What is done is done, you make a mistake you move on, do not look back on it and try to examine it under a microscope since in hindsight you can not fix anything about it. 

Just accept everything and realise that whatever you do and give on trial day is the best you could have given in that moment, no more and no less.


----------



## Bob Scott

Fear of failure! Know the routine like you know your own reflection in a mirror.
Realize that mistakes are character builders. Your just building character because any performance is nothing more then practice for the next time.


----------



## James Downey

Bob Scott said:


> Fear of failure! Know the routine like you know your own reflection in a mirror.
> Realize that mistakes are character builders. Your just building character because any performance is nothing more then practice for the next time.



I think this is smart. Practice the routine without the dog. So you do not have to think about it so much. That way you can focus on being a good handler and not having to spend so much mental effort on what comes next. 

And the other thing. Nerves are just part of the game. Each trial I seem to be a little less tense, a little less nervous. I think some of it comes with experience.


----------



## rick smith

train with higher levels of stress on yourself than you will have in a trial ?

go thru your routines on a DARK field at night with NO moon ?
bad analogy maybe, but if training is harder than performing you will always feel more stress when you perform

training with people (with their dogs) yelling at you and your dog for max distractions ?

you have convinced and conditioned yourself that nothing is more stressful than the trial ... so it is ... many ways to desensitize yourself thru it, and some ways may not even involve dogwork ... get creative and REALLY think outside the box !


----------



## brad robert

I think trying to do well and get a pass and show the work you have put in to a judge with your dog can be stressful.After competing this weekend i liked what someone said that if you think like its another day at training and no one else matters its just you and your dog that will get you far...


----------



## Michael Murphy

i don't know if this can be applied in your case , but before i go into competition i do a solid warm up.
Going for a jog, doing some other excercises and stretching helps with the anxiety and adrenaline a lot.
It also helps with feeling in "contact" with your body, like as in when your very anxious it can feel like your legs and arms are almost foreign and move seperately from you.....


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

thank you very interesting and helpful posts...
I guess, I have to make out for sure what my issue is, I know I can fail, I did this plenty of times, because of my nervousness. It is not a big deal, I am not mad at my dogs. I am mad at myself. Trying to come to terms with my performance anxiety.
I think I know the dogs deserve it and want them to succeed. To go out there and show off what we have accomplished together. 
I have learned to just work my dogs at demos or seminars, but the judging thing seems to be a whole different ball game still....


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Kat Hunsecker said:


> thank you very interesting and helpful posts...
> I guess, I have to make out for sure what my issue is, I know I can fail, I did this plenty of times, because of my nervousness. It is not a big deal, I am not mad at my dogs. I am mad at myself. Trying to come to terms with my performance anxiety.
> I think I know the dogs deserve it and want them to succeed. To go out there and show off what we have accomplished together.
> I have learned to just work my dogs at demos or seminars, but the judging thing seems to be a whole different ball game still....


If you win, you win... If you fail, you fail! in hindsight you know there is nothing to do to change either, hence, accept that in advance! Accept that things will go as they go that day, you give it your all and accept what you get. Thinking about it advance is just as helpful as looking back at the things that happend, neither can be changed.


----------



## Joby Becker

Kat Hunsecker said:


> thank you very interesting and helpful posts...
> I guess, I have to make out for sure what my issue is, I know I can fail, I did this plenty of times, because of my nervousness. It is not a big deal, I am not mad at my dogs. I am mad at myself. Trying to come to terms with my performance anxiety.
> I think I know the dogs deserve it and want them to succeed. To go out there and show off what we have accomplished together.
> I have learned to just work my dogs at demos or seminars, but the judging thing seems to be a whole different ball game still....


I have heard from several competitors that they have at times drank a beer, or taken anti-anxiety medication...

I think if you have real anxieties or are overly nervous, getting some type of med for that would not be out of line, as long as it did not affect your performance..

I realize that this might not be well accepted or frowned upon by some, but if it helps it helps.

also you have said it already here, ou can do demos without issues, trust me there ARE people judging your demos, you just dont depend on thier assessment, same with a seminar, people ARE watching and judging your performance...so treat the trial like a demo or seminar, with the judge being your assistant, maybe easier said than done, but cant hurt to try to look at it that way, if it helps you.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I was told to go out, let the dog watch the competitor one or two in front of me, take it back to the kennel and "relax".

Breathe inwards, hold it, then swallow the saliver. Do it twice. Keep away from the field (after watching one or two in front of you.). 
Collect the dog and go out to fight.

It's not the end of the world if you fail - you still have a dog, job, husband (?) but try not to think of failure or you surely will fail.

The world goes on whatever happens. 

Think positive - you and your dog have done your best - you are out to win! Negative feelings are absolutely wrong here.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

@ joby:, yes you got a point, there are people that judge, and most of the time they feedback is real positive...So In my head , I know it, I know it is ok, and it is nothing to fret about. but when it comes to the morning of, it all goes down the drain and my mind goes blank! 

@ Gillian... lol , not many competitors to watch...lol and I really want to watch, because the others competing are my club members and I can't miss that...lol

But I was thinking maybe there is a technique, for mental preparation? Sort of mini yoga to go!!??


----------



## Charles Corbitt

I am new to trials myself and I have found that the day of the trial the key to not getting stressed is staying busy. Staying busy keeps my mind off of the things that cause stress. Know the routine well enough you can run it backwards. For me and my dog, we try to have fun.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry

The reality is that on trial day, you are either ready or not and your dog is either going to have a good day or bad day. Nothing you do can affect that at that point. Being nervous is just going to screw your dog so accept it for what it is and go out there like it is any other training day. A big part of this attitude is how you train. If you train like you trial, then trial day means nothing other than a regular day.


----------



## Jill Lyden

I'm taking a page out of my horse showing past and some advice given by Jane Savoie. I am attempting my first IPO 1 title this coming weekend and have prepared myself and my dog as much as we can be. Now, I'm not drilling my training as that would only freak both of us out. I'm visualizing a perfect track - imagining the feel of the wind on my face and the smells of the field, the early morning dew and chill, my dog being eager and by my side from the check in all the way to the last article. The grin on his face when I come up to him to retrieve that article. I'm visualizing the Ob check in - it'll be windy 'cause it always is at that field but warmer. The feel of the pants I'm going to wear swishing as I walk with purpose in the obedience pattern. The feel of the eye contact and smile I'll show my dog to keep him focused on me and in drive. His joy in jumping in the retrieve and the speed with which he'll perform the sendout and the down. And I'm envisioning myself remembering the entire protection routine . As long as I remember that I think Remy will perform just fine \\/ 

Anxiety is as much an action as a feeling. When you're anxious you're tightening your face and breathing harder, your heart rate is faster, your muscles are tense and you walk in short stomping strides. When you're relaxed and confident you're actuall "doing" all of the oposite - your facial muscles are relaxed, your eyes are soft and you can make eye contact and smile with your dog, your breath is calm and rhythmic, your muscles are relaxed as you walk with purposeful, long strides. Practice "doing" relaxed and confident. Learn to recognize what it feels like to "do" anxiety.


----------



## Katie Finlay

The 4 trials I've ever entered (6 if you count getting an HT) I've been sure my dog would pass. Unless there's some crazy thing that happens, my dog will pass. I trust my training. And if something does happen, because it very well might, I at least know that I've gone above and beyond in my training to make sure it's as rock solid as I can get it before I trial. If you've done the best you can, and the most you can, I don't think there's anything to worry about.

And if that's not good enough there is Xanax


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Alice Bezemer said:


> If you win, you win... If you fail, you fail! ...



And never forget the great motivational speech Bill Murray gave in "Meatballs" ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UZvIZAHjlY





_(Running away to hide ..._ :lol: )


----------



## Connie Sutherland

and back on topic ..... 



Katie Finlay said:


> The 4 trials I've ever entered (6 if you count getting an HT) I've been sure my dog would pass. Unless there's some crazy thing that happens, my dog will pass. I trust my training. And if something does happen, because it very well might, I at least know that I've gone above and beyond in my training to make sure it's as rock solid as I can get it before I trial. If you've done the best you can, and the most you can, I don't think there's anything to worry about.
> 
> And if that's not good enough there is Xanax


----------



## Peter Cho

Just think of the trial as a journey, not the end.
You don't have to pass. But you should learn from it. 
If you did better.........every time, then the effort of training is well worth it. IMO.

LOL, but when you tell Gunther Diegel (the head judge for SV) that you are ready to start protection at the regionals and he replies " Peter, this is obedience.."
LOL!!!! Ya....that means you are nervous. Man, I was so embarrassed! :lol:

I would not change it though! I love it when my club team makes fun of it!!!!! More stories to tell after training. That is what dog training should be. FUN.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

I think the horse people have the best take on it--visualization. There is a book out about trialing and cutting horses and for the life of me I can't remember the name of it. Its something like--one cut at a time. Bob Vest recommended it years ago to a group of herders for mentally preparing for trialing. I generally watch a few runs and then I "commune with my dog." I go somewhere alone and sit with her and pet/massage her, do some tricks for treats [marker trained] and visualize the course I'm going to run while I'm doing it. Before that I take her on a couple of long walks. Generally, I don't eat before I trial but this last trial, I think breakfast made a difference. Once the action starts, I'm one to tune out everything else except me and the dog. I mentally go to another place. I think confidence comes from knowing the dog is prepared. If you have any questions about your training and being prepared then I think that's where the anxiety comes from. 

T


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

@ Connie, thanks for the comic relief...LOL
But it is true!!!! It just doesn't matter!!!

I think I need to find a way into my "zone" I can do this almost any place- except trail! It will take time.
I used to be able to do this with my horse in competitions. We were able to just tune out everybody and go. But there it took me several years and lots of competitions to get to this point, maybe I can transfer it over?!

As for not being really prepared, that is not an issue. We are on our island, we know we are tapping in the dark most of the time, we train our hearts out right wrong- it doesn't matter, we give opur best and we hope it is good enough. Short seasons don't scare us, three month of training weather after the winter before the trail seems to be our standard, the weather always makes sure we only got - or should I say at least have three month of training...LOL

Our first self organized club trial, we got a judge from Germany, we also do SAR, he presented us with the fact he can judge the RH, THREE days before the trial... . "Have you done this before???"- "No"[-o<praying to the Schutzhund Gods and SAR gods....we had three days.... we did it!
My thing is, I think the dogs deserve it, I think I fail my dogs if I fail to get them thru the trial, I fail them by being a nervous wreck and they can't show what they can.
Our training group is good at keeping everybody laughing, laughing at ourselves... keeping a good spirit. So I think I have a good support group around me.

But that judge.....:-o.LOL
Maybe I have to learn to ignore him...lol I do have people on the field to go thru the trial routine, greeting, signaling to proceed and checking in and out. So I have familiar pictures to refer to.
I start making fun of me... look at pictures from the trial and look how stressed I am... bless my dogs for not running away... ;o)


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan

There are a couple of things that we do that seem to help.

The first is to create your ritual. Not an obsession but tasks that you do that help you get into that "mental game".

Daisy Peel likes this book: http://www.daisypeel.com/books/with-winning-in-mind/


The second is to just get out there. Over and over and over. If that means that you take a rally class or what not - cool. Just get used to being in front of others while working your dog. Practice working through nerves and stress. Find that zen zone, that sweet spot where everyone else just fades away.

Good luck!

(and the first time I ran our pit bull girl in flyball - the team made me do a shot. So that's an option too!)


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Lots of things to chose from, thank you for posting. I ordered the recommended book, it is here and I hope to get a game plan, from all your suggestions compiled! 
Mental games from now...LOL
The dogs are doing well, they are prepared, just little touch ups... It is going to rise and fall with me!!! I can do this!!! LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Peter Cho said:


> Just think of the trial as a journey, not the end.
> You don't have to pass. But you should learn from it.
> If you did better.........every time, then the effort of training is well worth it. IMO.
> 
> LOL, but when you tell Gunther Diegel (the head judge for SV) that you are ready to start protection at the regionals and he replies " Peter, this is obedience.."
> LOL!!!! Ya....that means you are nervous. Man, I was so embarrassed! :lol:
> 
> I would not change it though! I love it when my club team makes fun of it!!!!! More stories to tell after training. That is what dog training should be. FUN.


That was hilarious.

At a Championship Training of French Herders, I mangled part of the obedience. When we came to the Judge I idiotically said "can I start again?"

I had swallowed several pills to work against trial nerves and swore by them - more idiot me.

The only solution to nerves is a truly good training background. If that has foundation, then you are sure to go out and perform.

If you can't do this, maybe another hobby would be advisable.


----------



## rick smith

call me stubborn Kat, but i still think you need to do something, anything that causes a LOT more stress and anxiety than a trial, and it doesn't even have to include dogs 
.... how about a bungee jump with a LOT of free fall ?
... or tackle a phobia head on ... we all have em 

there are lots of other challenges out there
.... will help put it in perspective and the "mere" stress of a trial will never be the same 

but if you won't get creative outside your sport, there are still ways to add WAY more stress than what you have in your mind that you will face at a trial
...work your dog blindfolded with someone giving you directions and feedback as you go thru your OB routine ??  
.... get creative !

DON'T think about how well your DOG is prepared ... that will just add more "monkey on your back" !!

good luck either way !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Colborn

I like some of the above advice. 100 visualized successes is great for getting the results you want. Much easier than getting 100 good repetitions. Does wonders for your confidence. Also, adding stress in training is good too. having people ask you questions while you are training, making conversation if it doesn't distract the dog. Have members of the group in OB put numbers on their shirts and do OB around them until you can remember the numbers when finished just looking out of the corner of your eye. 

Get a routine that you can fall back on. IE in training, do a lot of the same things you do on trial day. the way you walk to the field, the way you drop your equipment at the on deck area. Doesn't mean in training you have to do the whole routine, just pick parts throughout where if you pull a shit-bird move, it will almost be like you get to the next starting point, and it's okay again. Let people say things to you in training like "Wow, shit bird move", "Hey jackass, this is IPO, not some backyard protection sport club." . Get thicker skin. It will help you in lots of areas in your life. Be realistic, it won't happen overnight.

Think about it. You are expecting your dog to fall back on training to do well, you should think that way for yourself, too. Practice breathing in training. Count one on your inhale, and one-two on your exhale, do this at the on deck area, and before you start.. practice checking your equipment. Do the things in training that will matter in the trial. Have your club members desensitize you to the judge and reporting in. I like the idea of doing that without the dog as well as with. 

Also, if it makes you sick to show, maybe you need to think of a new hobby. Once you think of that, maybe you'll have a little more fun, cause why the hell would you do something that makes you sick? and of course no one wants to stop dog training, because it IS fun.

Also, don't lock your knees. I have been behind a few people in formation for change of commands who locked their knees and passed out. I am not sure the physiological reason it happens, blood flow, I think, but if you lock your knees, you will get bubble guts, feel sweaty, pasty and pale, and the next thing you know, you'll be picking grass out of your teeth when you wake up. Very humorous for the rest of us, but it's better not to do it if you want to score well.

If a judge asks you a question, repeat it, then answer it. Gives you time to start talking without having to find your own words. 

Also, the fear of failure is just you telling yourself you want to do well, and getting in the way of it. It's natural. 

Bottom line. No one is trying to kill you when you show. It's just another easy day at the office.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

What a good post!


----------



## leslie cassian

I think I have tried in some part most of what has been already suggested. 

For me, getting out and trialing in something where I felt there was less at stake than schutzhund really helped. I did some Rally and some CKC trials. I knew hardly anyone, and while I really wanted to do well, I didn't have the (self-imposed) weight of the pressure to succeed that I felt trialing with a club. I knew my club was there behind me supporting me when I trialed, but I also felt that I didn't want to let them down by messing up. I did Rally for fun and experience, and every time I stepped in front of a judge, it made it a little easier to do it the next time. 

I got to be dummy dog in a few trials as well, which was both stressful and welcome opportunities. I wasn't being judged, but I still had to get out there in front of everybody just as if I was in a real trial. 

Visualization does help me, though for my first BH what was in my head and what happened on the field were vastly different. I did also have to tell my brain to stop picturing my dog racing across the field from the long down to have play time with the dog doing the recall, and go back to the picture of a relaxed and calm down under distraction.

Something an experienced competitor said to me when I asked him about trialing that really stuck. I was a bit surprised when he told me that he loves that feeling before a trial, it's really exciting. But when I thought about it, it makes sense. Re-label those feelings of stress, anxiety and nervousness to excitement and anticipation. Think of Christmas when you were a kid, or getting a new puppy and how you can barely contain how thrilling it all is!

Then remember to breathe and smile when you get out there on the field. You do this because it's fun!


----------



## Nia Cottrell

The suggestion regarding Jane Savoie's book (essentially for dressafe competitors) was spot on. I read her book and also some sports psychology books ( _Mental Toughness_ is a good one, and one I'd recommend). Telling myself that "failure isn't fatal," "schutzhund is a humbling sport" and visualization was doing it for me. I finally went to a sports psychologist, the same one who advised the USA figure-skating team, and who also had worked with equestrians. Three sessions. Worked like a charm. I had no nerves for trial thereafter and kept my written notes for review. 

It can be a bit pricey. But, if you have enough people interested, you might be able to get a sports psych in to do a demi-seminar for a group (?).


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Thank you guys, you are really helping! 
Training dogs is too much fun to give it up, and I over came it with the horses, so I will find a way with he dogs...LOL Might take a bit longer but, it is not impossible.
All these suggestions and viewpoints are very useful for me. It gives me different angles to look at it. 
Great advice , I will implement a lot into my training routine, we also practice greeting the judge etc, and we always have a spotter on the field if anyone works so I can add additional distractions; In addition just conscious breathing and taking a second, practicing to gather myself up between the exercises. 
I also ordered the suggested books!!!


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

OMG!!! Guys... this is wrong.... I tried a few things...and the one thing that really get's me in the zone is singing.... and by all means it is not a lalalala dida tune... it is freaking Rock!!!! LOL.. 
Does singing count as handler help??!?!


----------



## Jane Jean

Nia Cottrell said:


> The suggestion regarding Jane Savoie's book (essentially for dressafe competitors) was spot on. I read her book and also some sports psychology books ( _Mental Toughness_ is a good one, and one I'd recommend). Telling myself that "failure isn't fatal," "schutzhund is a humbling sport" and visualization was doing it for me. I finally went to a sports psychologist, the same one who advised the USA figure-skating team, and who also had worked with equestrians. Three sessions. Worked like a charm. I had no nerves for trial thereafter and kept my written notes for review.
> *
> It can be a bit pricey. But, if you have enough people interested, you might be able to get a sports psych in to do a demi-seminar for a group* (?).


My club did a seminar with Brenda Riemer. "Training the Handler within: Psychological skills for reducing ring stress"
It focused on relaxation of the whole body,breathing(deeper, slower to release tension) , imagery(don't overthink/and stop the negative thoughts), set realistic goals & overcome the roadblocks,
don't change up your routine the day of a trial(example: if you normally drink caffiene and work with your dog after having caffiene, then drink caffiene day of trial)


----------



## Gillian Schuler

What I cannot quite understand is, is this:

If the dog is well prepared for the trial, sufficient successful trailing, obedience about up to mark, protection reliable, what is there to worry about?

With us, very often the instructor comes with us for the first one or two trials and tells us how to handle the dog beforehand.

Tracking - you can test this and after a certain amount of tracks successfully ended - ok. Take the dog out before you are ready to start - let him have a sniff at the environment - maybe do a short track with a food reward at the end to put him in "track fever".

Obedience - granted, can deliver surprises but if you pull yourself together and give commands as you always do, should be ok.

Protection - this is very often determined by the helper as to when you are ready for the trial.

And be proud to show your dog - it's a great feeling! And, tomorrow is another day and you can go back to work or whatever as if nothing happened.

Don't take it too seriously - life goes on \\/


----------



## Nicole Stark

Gillian Schuler said:


> What I cannot quite understand is, is this:
> 
> If the dog is well prepared for the trial, sufficient successful trailing, obedience about up to mark, protection reliable, what is there to worry about?


I once read somewhere that ego is supported by the dramas we create or identify with. Clearly how or the process by which that manifests inhibits ones capacity to live in the present. Cultivating consciousness of the present moment liberates us from the negative effects of worrying about the past or thinking about the future.

In short, and this applies to every aspect of our lives, there's something to be said about living in the moment.


----------



## Bob Scott

Kat Hunsecker said:


> OMG!!! Guys... this is wrong.... I tried a few things...and the one thing that really get's me in the zone is singing.... and by all means it is not a lalalala dida tune... it is freaking Rock!!!! LOL..
> Does singing count as handler help??!?!


We had a singer at the club I belonged to and she didn't even know she was doing it.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Nicole Stark said:


> I once read somewhere that ego is supported by the dramas we create or identify with. Clearly how or the process by which that manifests inhibits ones capacity to live in the present. Cultivating consciousness of the present moment liberates us from the negative effects of worrying about the past or thinking about the future.
> 
> In short, and this applies to every aspect of our lives, there's something to be said about living in the moment.


there is a bunch of truth in that.... 
My mind knows this... I guess... I have to find ways to turn it around in my favor....


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Nicole Stark said:


> I once read somewhere that ego is supported by the dramas we create or identify with. Clearly how or the process by which that manifests inhibits ones capacity to live in the present. Cultivating consciousness of the present moment liberates us from the negative effects of worrying about the past or thinking about the future.
> 
> In short, and this applies to every aspect of our lives, there's something to be said about living in the moment.


I used to watch a lot of downhill slalom championships. Those that had a negative experience at say the first 30 yards had to be coached to put this behind them. Those that could rise above it, went on to win, those that couldn't failed.

It must be a mental process. The dog is well trained, the instructor says it is ready to trial then you can go for it. Whether I had mishaps or not, I would never have given up trialling and am looking forward to doing it again. The whole atmosphere of being among people sharing the same hobby, the frustration and success of the others all ignored over a good glass of red wine at the end - yesterday's mishaps can be tomorrow's successes - the main thing is you have good club comrades.

And most of us have / had still a job to go to the next day.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Gillian Schuler said:


> What I cannot quite understand is, is this:
> 
> If the dog is well prepared for the trial, sufficient successful trailing, obedience about up to mark, protection reliable, what is there to worry about?


 
Have you ever had a fear of anything?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Kat Hunsecker said:


> OMG!!! Guys... this is wrong.... I tried a few things...and the one thing that really get's me in the zone is singing.... and by all means it is not a lalalala dida tune... it is freaking Rock!!!! LOL..
> Does singing count as handler help??!?!


Hahahahah, I actually do this with certain dogs. I can go into this serious hyper--concentration mode that will fry my more sensitive dogs that I've trialed. One of my friends tried it and said that it really helped HER. Of course I have a friend who was singing through her BH. The trouble was she didn't know it and her dog kept looking at her like WTH--who are you? She became the handler imposter. 

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Bob Scott said:


> We had a singer at the club I belonged to and she didn't even know she was doing it.


Hahahahah!!!! It really was funny. But consider it an art form to count paces and sing at the same time. How many people can do that?

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Gillian Schuler said:


> What I cannot quite understand is, is this:
> 
> If the dog is well prepared for the trial, sufficient successful trailing, obedience about up to mark, protection reliable, what is there to worry about?
> 
> With us, very often the instructor comes with us for the first one or two trials and tells us how to handle the dog beforehand.
> 
> Tracking - you can test this and after a certain amount of tracks successfully ended - ok. Take the dog out before you are ready to start - let him have a sniff at the environment - maybe do a short track with a food reward at the end to put him in "track fever".
> 
> Obedience - granted, can deliver surprises but if you pull yourself together and give commands as you always do, should be ok.
> 
> Protection - this is very often determined by the helper as to when you are ready for the trial.
> 
> And be proud to show your dog - it's a great feeling! And, tomorrow is another day and you can go back to work or whatever as if nothing happened.
> 
> Don't take it too seriously - life goes on \\/


You get into some deep psychology with this in terms of ego and such. I've seen people fry themselves before the run worrying about who will see them and who they can beat. I wanna reproduce my training. I think you are spot on though in terms of the ability to relax can be influenced in how much you feel you've prepared your dog. That's the bottom line for me. My average AKC run is 2-4 minutes. As I say to those that train with me, it can be a good 2-4 minutes or not so good 2-4 minutes. At the end of the day, its still 2-4 minutes and yours' and your dog's life. Keep it in perspective. 

T


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Dave Colborn said:


> Have you ever had a fear of anything?


Certainly - leaving the bus at 11 pm one night, probably aged 18, I heard footsteps behind me on the street. I increased my pace, the steps increased too. Just as I was about to turn into our road, I ran as fast as I could and ran up to our front door and hammered on it. 

Guess who the follower was? My 8 year older brother!

But the fear of failing in a trial or some other examination is something else that can be controlled.


----------



## Hunter Allred

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Well, it's the season... the trials are coming....
> I have a severe case of performance anxiety, and a little birdy tells me I am not alone!!!
> How do you tackle it.
> How do you try to help yourself get over it.
> For me it is not just oh I am anxious, no it is puking sick, my face is chalk white. I am borderline to passing out!
> Not to speaking of the affects it has on the poor dogs that have to work with me that get the full pressure of this , my body is tense and I am "Walks with fists"...
> Any good suggestions how to help that, unfortunately I am not in an area, where I can go every other weekend to a trial, it is more...once a year...lol


Last Oct I trialed two dogs, and did the helperwork IPO2 and the backhalf of the IPO3. For the first time ever I got shingles a few days later.

I can't make myself not get nervous or anxious, and someone told me if I wasn't nervous than I likely don't care anyway and shouldn't be trialing. Now I am trying to periodically replicate the nerves in training... mock trials with unknown spectators, I always do demos at our annual city dog show, I will do some minor things here and there at restaurants & patio bars b/c people I don't know are watching and that makes me nervous. This is how I address it from the other angle


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

We did a partial trail cenario this weekend. It was horrible. It was to see what all goes good , what needs polishing. Great dog shame about the handler. My mind went blank for tracking. Couldn't have set her up worse..... she did pull through. Despite the hard conditions and me merely being attached on the end of the line... we wouldn't have passed... I hope I got my lesson learned ... it almost was like trial day......
In protection I almost lost totally, Luckly a club member, yelled at me to leave my dog which snapped me out of it. Temporarily.....

And at the end of the day, I felt like I again had failed my dog and let her down....
so this is it?!? I failed miserably cause I couldn't give my dog what she requires to be successful....?!?!?
I was able to really laugh about it. Once I got some distance. But the bad taste remains ....
Can I turn this around? I know I have to to make her be successful and confident next to me!!!! Where is the magic potion?


----------



## Nicole Stark

I'm curious, what happens when you have to perform with a dog that knows the routine? Is the result still the same?

Try not to reflect upon this in the way that you have. Think about what went right and expand upon that. By the way was this event filmed?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Well, step 1 is awareness. The first thing I'd try to figure out is whether the dog internalized the handler's anxiety. So take you out of it. Did the dog do what she was trained to do. Why would you have failed tracking? I protection, did she do her part--grips/bites, outs, obedience portions, bark, etc. Obedience--the same thing. Otherwise, did she shut down? I'd say, don't even think about trialing until you can sail through the mock trials. Ohhhh, stop with the beating yourself up. I think that goes to the core of the problem. All this self judgment and critique becomes paralyzing. Instead of focusing on the what if of failure, how about how to turn out the best performance.

T


----------



## Dave Colborn

Kat, You can beat this. The fact that you acknowledge it and are open about it is good progress to the end you want. 

What went really well in this session (as Nicole said). Focus on that, and getting the good parts closer together just like with your dogs training. IE an early training session of all three phases with your dog might be work on a simple track 15-20 paces with food every step, focus work for 3-5 minutes and then work with a flirt pole later on. Those three things may turn into a dog that one day is on the podium. You need to approach your fear and showing more from what is going right and use those points as anchors to keep training away from. IE your dog sits next to you prior to the start of the heeling, Then get a few paces, then get a few paces and turns, about turns, through the crowd, etc. 

I said it before and I'll say it again. No one is going to kill you at the end of your routine. You will live to show your dog another day and get better and better. Good luck!!!!


Gillian. Think of your fear of being chased late at night that was memorable enough to remember all these years later. That was an unreasonable fear that would have ceased had you realized it was your brother. There are people with that same feeling or very similar feelings when faced with the unknowns that show up in every day life. Public speaking, meeting strangers, driving, the dark, crowds, etc.. They can't think either until they turn and see their "brother" is the one causing the fear. telling yourself that there is nothing to be afraid of is useless. Covering it up to be able to operate is a good start. Knowing it is when you win that fight. Since we, like dogs can't train through everything we see in life prior to seeing it, we need a system to get us through, if we are hardwired to be nervous and fearful. Be thankful this isn't a part of your life. I have seen folks that are debilitated by their fears to the point of not enjoying any part of their life and being hyper alert full time. 

The military trains and has trained in several different ways to get men to accomplish tasks under great stress. Some are naturals at it, some need training, and some can't do it at all. We fall prey to genetics and training as much as dogs only we don't have a choice of our own genetics, we just have to deal with them.



Kat Hunsecker said:


> We did a partial trail cenario this weekend. It was horrible. It was to see what all goes good , what needs polishing. Great dog shame about the handler. My mind went blank for tracking. Couldn't have set her up worse..... she did pull through. Despite the hard conditions and me merely being attached on the end of the line... we wouldn't have passed... I hope I got my lesson learned ... it almost was like trial day......
> In protection I almost lost totally, Luckly a club member, yelled at me to leave my dog which snapped me out of it. Temporarily.....
> 
> And at the end of the day, I felt like I again had failed my dog and let her down....
> so this is it?!? I failed miserably cause I couldn't give my dog what she requires to be successful....?!?!?
> I was able to really laugh about it. Once I got some distance. But the bad taste remains ....
> Can I turn this around? I know I have to to make her be successful and confident next to me!!!! Where is the magic potion?


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

@ Nicole/ Dave: The result is better when I was out there with a dog successfully, passing an event. I am still very tense, but the fear turns a little bit into excitement. If I could take the same dog out to trails more often I think it would get better and better. 

Yes part of the event was also filmed.
Not tracking, not OB.... tracing was just I just let her go, I didn't work the track with her together... ( Todays track was again to her regular performance) But I also was confidently handling the line behind her, not just flimsy I just follow you behind kinda deal)
In protection, much to my surprise a whole bunch of it went right, looked good in the video. stumbling blocks were overcome and the training had paid off. She went straight around the empty blind turned towards me and I send her on to the find blind. clean and nice hold and bark. Then for whatever reason, I walked in and picked her up (I before called her out of the blind) then she got conflict and started standing on the helper. She heeled away with me nicely, then I set her up for the escape, she sat in basic position, and as I praised that (leaning over her) she downed- I know this- why do I do this, she was fine this before.... this is when I lost it over my own stupidity, screwing my dog up, that was doing so well. The escape, nice, out nice (could have been a bit faster), pick up was ok, she heeled away good, didn't bite the helper or stood on him when I approached. off to the courage, she stayed with me. let her go her part was nice, slow out, this time. but she let go. then she guarded, silently, nicely. But We hadn't anticipated, my "judge" extending the time , to return to the dog, it was a comparable long guard to the training sessions, so she bumped the sleeve. and then she was a bit confused, and not sure. I walked in and she circled the helper. not thinking clearly I tried again walking off and walking back in, turning it into a training- cause she needed it. but I didn't have the right frame of mind right away and about two tries to late I put the leash on and gently helped her to guard the helper. the transport was equally wishy washy, she went one time on the other side of the helper. after we handed over the stick we did a couple more short transports, and that worked well at the end.

Not perfect by al means, spots to polish, but really not all that horrible, it looked and felt way worse....

@ Teresa: Step one is done and from my horse experience, I know I have to face the fear to over come it. Meaning I have to go to trials to change my behavior- but I want to do so with a strategy that helps me face this crap. 
Getting out there, overcoming obstacles together I think is a big part for me when I go into competition , be it with a horse or a dog.
Not passing is sad, and yes I want to pass, but I am not full of blame to anyone, me or the dog if the training we have done so far wasn't enough. I will keep training and will be better. It doesn't make me want to quit training.....


----------



## Mark Horne

There is book on the subject writen by the coach of the British Gold Medal Olympic Cycling Team about how to manage the mind during sports events, its a huge issue every top althlete will have a mind coach.

the book is called; The Chimp Paradox by Dr Steve Peters.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

We had a course here in Switzerland on Mental Training. This is useful to help handlers concentrate on the matter in hand and not on failing a trail.

@DaveColbourn 
Fear as I see it, is a horrible experience, i.e. wondering if one's loved one is going to return from the war, fear of the full anaesthic and wondering whether one will come out of it alive, no matter how slight or serious operation. Also wondering whether one's loved one is going to succomb to unmeasurable pain before death - I could go on and on. I even found a remedy for the anaesthetic. I told myself that it could go one way or another but if it went wrong, I wouldn't know about it

So don't talk to me about fear. The fear one feels before a trial is the fear of making one self look stupid in front of others - something that we have all probably experienced at one time or other.

Pandering to someone's fear before a trial is ridiculous. The only advice is "pull yourself together, your dog is working well and you'll do well".

We've all been through this I would say, at some time or other but it is a fixation on oneself and can be overcome if one is willing to seek help or one can tell oneself it's not so tragic to fail and success is just around the corner.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Gillian Schuler said:


> So don't talk to me about fear. The fear one feels before a trial is the fear of making one self look stupid in front of others - something that we have all probably experienced at one time or other.
> 
> .


And this is where you are wrong - at least in my case.... 
I know it is trial related, and It is apparent when there is a judge... This weekend it came abundantly clear to me, it is not about what the judge thinks, it is not about what the other people in my club think or strangers for that matter. It is about me and my dog.
You do not know of course my whole history and you really don't need to. Because I have been in a spot where I have been alone, chewing my way through challenges, people making fun of me- but I didn't care! Because I eventually got it right and showed them, that what I was doing was something laughed about and being belittled, but it worked at the end. and I just shot past them. If all it tou8ght me to ignore people and their opinions.
It is about going in the ring, showing as a team what we are capable of. Yes, a bit about what the judge sees in us, too. But I don't think it is the main issue. I also have wonderfull people in my club. I do not have to prove anything to them....


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Kate,

I think you have misunderstood me. I know that it isn't easy to just go into a ring and show what one's dog can do.

I am trying to differentiate between what people refer to as real fear and the fear of failing.

I am not ridiculing your "fears" but I honestly think that you could overcome them yourself by facing the fact that failing a trial is not tragic and can be turned into success at the next trial.

No one of us can guess at what another has been through in life - maybe we would be surprised to know that others have suffered even more than oneself.

Good luck, chin up for the next trial :grin:

Gill


----------



## Dave Colborn

Gillian, you are wrong, although you are entitled to your opinion. 

You can counsel someone out of the fears that you mentioned or fear of a trail. You just don't have fear of trialing and some people do. Don't discount their fear because you are ignorant of what it can feel like.

You overcame your unreasonable fear of anesthetic and your eight year old brother chasing you. Same thing as overcoming the fear of a trial. 

I don't think anyone really picks what they are scared of. It just happens. Suck it up and get out and show may work, but some compassion, understanding and a plan to get over the ingrained fear may be what's needed in some cases.



Gillian Schuler said:


> We had a course here in Switzerland on Mental Training. This is useful to help handlers concentrate on the matter in hand and not on failing a trail.
> 
> @DaveColbourn
> Fear as I see it, is a horrible experience, i.e. wondering if one's loved one is going to return from the war, fear of the full anaesthic and wondering whether one will come out of it alive, no matter how slight or serious operation. Also wondering whether one's loved one is going to succomb to unmeasurable pain before death - I could go on and on. I even found a remedy for the anaesthetic. I told myself that it could go one way or another but if it went wrong, I wouldn't know about it
> 
> So don't talk to me about fear. The fear one feels before a trial is the fear of making one self look stupid in front of others - something that we have all probably experienced at one time or other.
> 
> Pandering to someone's fear before a trial is ridiculous. The only advice is "pull yourself together, your dog is working well and you'll do well".
> 
> We've all been through this I would say, at some time or other but it is a fixation on oneself and can be overcome if one is willing to seek help or one can tell oneself it's not so tragic to fail and success is just around the corner.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Gillian: Ok, got you!!!
I didn't think you were ridiculing it. 
I am trying to find out, what it is that really screws me up. I am getting closer... and when I know what it is I really fear. Then I can turn this thing around. I know it is not looking stupid in front of people... I been there a lot of times...lol :mrgreen: It is probably about being judged, but not in a pass fail kinda way... Or not achieving the passing score. Of course it makes you more confident if you pass. And I managed to get a couple dogs successful through testing. and managed to fail... But it doesn't crush my world....


----------



## rick smith

Kat, i just happen to feel that the more you "face" your fear the more you will have and the greater will be that mountain you have to get over.

.. i can only relate it to something i know ... diving

like when you are over a 100meters down and everything is pitch black but a beam of light on your task....you cannot be thinking about what might be coming up behind you to take a bite out of your ass, or if your hot water is gonna shut off

or when you are in mud up to your waist and can't see you hand in front of your face and all you can do is feel what you are working on ... then some instructor rips off your face mask and shuts off you air :-(

you focus on the task and nothing else
to me, FACING fear is like when someone says "DON'T look at that !" ,,, so of course you DO 

or taking the dog pack out and wondering when one was gonna act up and trying to "pre-empt" it b4 it happens

of course i don't understand how your mind is working and i am no shrink, but it just seems to me you are priming your stress by focusing on exactly what it is that stresses you .... like the judge ... or whatever
...but to me, when the fear creeps in, it just means you really aren't focusing on your job even tho you may feel you are 

there have been many suggestions to do things dog-wise that are MUCH more difficult then performing in front of a judge 

i know ... easy to write ... hard to put into practice ... but i guarantee it works :=)
...and it worked way before there were ever personal trainers acting as a "mind coaches"


----------



## Jane Jean

I have trial fear/anxiety. To the point that I've delayed going for the 1 because I haven't had the confidence that we'll pass. I don't just want to 'pass' but do the best I can do for my dog(and his breeder). Slowly my confidence is getting better, because my handling skills and my dog are getting better. To me, it is all about the journey, not so much the titles.

The weekend before I did my BH we had Chinese food for dinner. My fortune cookie was this:
*Courage is fear that has said its prayers.* 

I put that one into my training box.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Jane Jean said:


> The weekend before I did my BH we had Chinese food for dinner. My fortune cookie was this:
> *Courage is fear that has said its prayers.*
> 
> I put that one into my training box.


That is nice!!! Yes, I was avoiding this a lot ,too. but I realized I have to go and do it in order to change it... I think I would do the same title over and over, just to get better and more secure in the routine... Maybe one of those days I get to be in an area and position, where I can do this... stress free just going trailing...lol Just to practice here and there... Because no matter how you twist it, pretend trail will always be pretend, training will always be training, it is not the same value...

@ rick: I get what you are saying, even with the diving stuff, but you have a skill set a routine you can rely on a muscle memory an automated system, you fall back on.
I kinda do, but you only can test your skills going out into the scenario. 
Also I do not wish to ponder on the why, but I want to know what it is. 
Sometimes it only takes that split second, when you stop and look at what you think it scary, look it in the eye and realize it is not that scary at all. But in order to do that you have to expose yourself to it...


----------



## Bob Scott

To me, "failure" means I quit, I give up, I've been defeated.
Change the word "failure" to "another good learning experience" because in reality that's what it is! ;-)


----------



## georgia estes

I am always pukey and anxious to the point of having to drink a beer or two before I compete. Now that I am competing in upper-level PSA I am less nervous. I am still nervous but if someone wants to laugh because I fail something so very difficult then I want to see their ass get on the field and do it. Competing is not easy and competing at high levels sure as hell isn't easy. I failed my PSA 2 obedience last weekend but I don't really care. I took a dog from 0 to competing in PSA 2 in 11 months. If it was easy, everyone would have a title. Haters gonna hate, keep your head up 8)


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Dave Colborn said:


> Gillian, you are wrong, although you are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> You can counsel someone out of the fears that you mentioned or fear of a trail. You just don't have fear of trialing and some people do. Don't discount their fear because you are ignorant of what it can feel like.
> 
> You overcame your unreasonable fear of anesthetic and your eight year old brother chasing you. Same thing as overcoming the fear of a trial.
> 
> I don't think anyone really picks what they are scared of. It just happens. Suck it up and get out and show may work, but some compassion, understanding and a plan to get over the ingrained fear may be what's needed in some cases.


If my fear of not waking up after an anaesthetic was "unreasonable" - what is the fear of maybe failing a trial? A tragic outcome?? If my fear of never seeing my husband again after his being rushed to hospital from his doctor's appointment is to be placed on the level of failing a test, then I question your ethics. I didn't intend to drag this up but you force me to.

I know people feel sick before they trial, men and women. The queues for the WC are immense just beforehand.

I helped a girl get her dog ready for a trial last year. It was hopeless - she was jittery, and wanted me to do all sorts of tests with her dogs. She passed, but not as well as she would have wanted.

There is always help for people at their first trials - if the contestants could only once face the consequences, then they could probably say, ok, today not good, tomorrow better.

A child was murdered in Wales, GB. The mother sent her son out to look for her and he came back and said she had climbed into a car and the man had driven off. The mother couldn't finish her call to the police for fear. A friend helped her.

There are weak nerved dogs and there are weak nerved handlers.

How would these handlers react in real life tragedies?

Dear Kat Hunsecker, please do not identify yourself with the above. I am sure you will overcome your fears and eventually do well. Gill


----------



## Dave Colborn

I appreciate your reply, and hope you will see what I am saying. 

Your fear of not waking up to you may be equal to someones fear of failure.

Fear is all the perception of the person experiencing it. You listed some tragedies for sure in your post. There are people that can respond to those tragedies and be a rock, and some people fall apart. It's training and genetics. 

People shot and bleeding are pretty tragic too. Training will counter what you want to do and get you to do the right thing. Return fire, look for cover, kill the enemy, perform first aid, etc. think about it this way. You are on a street in Iraq, and someone steps out with an AK-47 and is about to shoot you and your motorcade. If you are former tier one operator, you will probably shoot them with as much concern as someone ordering breakfast. If you are Larry Lunchmeat the timid Accounting guy who doesn't leave his house other than for work, was beat up every day of high school, and hasn't had a lot of success as an accountant, you might cower and pee your pants. Then you have people that are at varying stages from Larry to your tier one guy. It comes down to training and genetics to change your perception of the situation. 

Use your fear of anesthetic though as an example. You got over it. Can't do anything about it, so you pressed on. Very real fear for you before you got over it, but you talked yourself down. Hopefully Kat can do the same thing.

I liked Rick Smith's idea of not focusing on the fear so much. Kind of sounded like not turning it into a self fulfilling prophecy. I don't think that always works, but you can get yourself screwed up believing it is going to be worse than it is instead of visualizing success and just getting it done.






Gillian Schuler said:


> The queues for the WC are immense just beforehand.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Your fear of not waking up to you may be equal to someones fear of failure.

OK dead or alive or failed a trial? What is the difference?

What sort of world do you live in?


----------



## Dave Colborn

Gillian Schuler said:


> Your fear of not waking up to you may be equal to someones fear of failure.
> 
> OK dead or alive or failed a trial? What is the difference?
> 
> What sort of world do you live in?


Did you get over your fear of not waking up? Yes.

Can she get over her fear of trialing? Yes.


It's all the same. Yes. It's fear. Why are you fearful of not waking? Do you need to do something else in life? what is your fear based on? You woke up, right, so it was an unfounded fear. 

Fear clouds judgment, that's all.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

You will never be able to convince me that fear of failing at a trial is anyware near to fear of losing a child, wife, husband, mother or father and, luckily the majority of triallers do not have this problem or, if they have, have overcome it.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Trialling should be fun and if it is not, then forget it - go join the knitting circle. 

Someone who has no fun in training and îs anxious to prove her/himself in trials has missed her/his mark.

There are instructors out there to help you get through your first trail. Make use of them.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Bob Scott said:


> To me, "failure" means I quit, I give up, I've been defeated.
> Change the word "failure" to "another good learning experience" because in reality that's what it is! ;-)


Why don't people want to believe this???


----------



## Gillian Schuler

My fear of wondering whether my husband would survive follows me today.

My fears of whether I would pass the IPO trial have long been forgotten.

Dave Colbourn:

What type of person are you that has no sympathy for persons who face real fear, not just fear of failing a trial?


----------



## Dave Colborn

People with fear have my sympathy and my real hope that they conquer it. Did I ever say otherwise? Fear is real to the one who experiences it. You on the other hand have no sympathy for the one who fears trialing, apparently. 



Gillian Schuler said:


> Dave Colbourn:
> 
> What type of person are you that has no sympathy for persons who face real fear, not just fear of failing a trial?


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Fear is fear, that is true.

There are different kinds of, though....

But rehearsing things and practicing in stressful situation prepares you for real life scenario, because the bookkeeper, can turn into the tear one trained warrior....

I can surprise myself, when it comes to situations I need to quickly analyze and react. I have been in dog fights with other peoples dogs, and I can fairly well assess the situation and go to action without being frantic. If it is my dogs, emotions get involved and I have a tougher time...

I have been in emergency situations and to my surprise I can fall back on learned behaviors, go through behaviors I have rehearsed....
Though If emotions come in it, if someone/something is dear to me ,It get's more difficult.

This is what happens in trial. It is a sudden stressfull situation where you have to perform. since I very much value my dogs as team partners and I did have experiences where we didn't perform because I lost my nerves and couldn't give my dogs the same picture like in training... the bad taste is there. 
The world doesn't end, I know this. but I do not want to fail them over and over- though it dawns on me, I have to take us over and over in this situation to overcome it,.

I am not afraid to go try, and I am not afraid to fail, people laughing at me etc... Because I risk this wherever I trial, especially when I go to clubs I don't know, and I did this plenty of times. Often worst possible set up, strange field ,strange people, sometimes it worked sometimes it didn't.
We just can prepare so much with what we got. It is not for lack of trying and work.
Are we perfect- no- I know this. We have little resources to our disposal, but this doesn't stop me. I want to train, I want to have fun, and Yes I want to earn my titles. Even if it takes me 3-4 times to accomplish it.
My desire to trial overwrites my fear. But I also want a good strategy to battle this. And As I am getting into these suggested books, I am right. I need a mental concept to tackle this!


----------



## Tim Connell

Sarah Platts said:


> Sometimes I have someone else play the part of inspector and get an idea of the pressure. The best thing I can think of is a couple of lines out the movie The Last Samurai. When the guy runs up and tells Tom to "no mind". That he was minding to much the sword, the enemy, the people watching. So he was to "no mind". I think that if you shut off everything but you and your dog, relax yourself, and enjoy being with your dog - things go so much better.
> 
> And also the saying: the only way to finish, is through begun. And after you've been through begun several times, it gets easier.


Known as the Japanese concept of "Mushin". Operating with a high level of awareness during stress or combat. Usually this is achieved through a high level of mastery, thus allowing automatic performance, devoid of distraction or emotion. "Autopilot" if you will. 

Great analogy!


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Well, I have to say, it kinda worked!!!! We just finished up our trial today. 
I got all my dogs through, though I know I cost them a lot, and I mean a lot of points.... 
but I was able to focus better, keep a clearer head for the most time, just got stuck once, when my plan B failed and I didn't have a plan C in one exercise!

It helped that we had a judge with a sense of humor, who just knew how to pick on me to lighten my mood. 
I was able to transfer some advice from one time out with the dog to another. my hands were not full fists anymore, but half ones... that's improvement, and by the second dog out I even had a somewhat natural walk...lol 

I felt better prepared, with all the visualizing and positive thinking. I made a point in my long downs under distraction to go through the pattern and the excellent work of my dogs.... It worked, I forced myself to smile... cause attitude change follows behavior change !

don't get me wrong I have a lot left to learn, when I comes to trial etiquette etc... but I now at least hear and remember the comments of the judge, am even able to change some things in my doing during a trial and use it for my advantage in the same trial just with another dog. 
That is a big step for me. Most things are still a blur, but some things are very vivid.

I know now for sure, the only way beating it is doing it. And yes it is not the failure that scared me, it was letting down the dogs, cause they came smiling at me, when I was able to be happy myself. things went wrong a bunch of times, but we were there as a team and it was -because of this- not a big deal. It happens,. We try again and do better next time. Yes, I got all three dogs through, but a couple of times I thought we already lost too many points to be able to get the title. But we kept trucking and it paid!!!

No I think I am actually really looking forward, to work and what went wrong, to try again harder and even go back to a trial!!!! LOL


----------



## Dave Colborn

Way to go. I think more than anything, your desire to find a comfortable way to show, and looking for help ahead of time carried you through. Realize that all the advice was applied by you, and no one else. You sought it out. 

This is a good read on Henry Ford, and asking for help. I think it applies and I know it was a good lesson for me at a point in my life when I needed it. I think I heard it on a Napolean Hill CD.

http://www.gkrkarate.com/userfiles/file/Life/Life_ford 09_3.pdf

Congrats for getting it done, and good luck on improving as you go.






Kat Hunsecker said:


> Well, I have to say, it kinda worked!!!! We just finished up our trial today.
> I got all my dogs through, though I know I cost them a lot, and I mean a lot of points....
> but I was able to focus better, keep a clearer head for the most time, just got stuck once, when my plan B failed and I didn't have a plan C in one exercise!
> 
> It helped that we had a judge with a sense of humor, who just knew how to pick on me to lighten my mood.
> I was able to transfer some advice from one time out with the dog to another. my hands were not full fists anymore, but half ones... that's improvement, and by the second dog out I even had a somewhat natural walk...lol
> 
> I felt better prepared, with all the visualizing and positive thinking. I made a point in my long downs under distraction to go through the pattern and the excellent work of my dogs.... It worked, I forced myself to smile... cause attitude change follows behavior change !
> 
> don't get me wrong I have a lot left to learn, when I comes to trial etiquette etc... but I now at least hear and remember the comments of the judge, am even able to change some things in my doing during a trial and use it for my advantage in the same trial just with another dog.
> That is a big step for me. Most things are still a blur, but some things are very vivid.
> 
> I know now for sure, the only way beating it is doing it. And yes it is not the failure that scared me, it was letting down the dogs, cause they came smiling at me, when I was able to be happy myself. things went wrong a bunch of times, but we were there as a team and it was -because of this- not a big deal. It happens,. We try again and do better next time. Yes, I got all three dogs through, but a couple of times I thought we already lost too many points to be able to get the title. But we kept trucking and it paid!!!
> 
> No I think I am actually really looking forward, to work and what went wrong, to try again harder and even go back to a trial!!!! LOL


----------



## Bob Scott

Nice job Kat. Sounds like you learned a ton this past week. The lost points are towards your learning even more. :wink:

Nice article Dave. That's one for the save box.


----------



## Sarah Platts

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Well, I have to say, it kinda worked!!!! We just finished up our trial today.
> 
> No I think I am actually really looking forward, to work and what went wrong, to try again harder and even go back to a trial!!!! LOL


I'm really, really happy for you too. Good job! The biggest thing I remember is that embarrasment does not kill me, and the dog doesn't understand why I'm so messed up. The best lesson I learned was to relax, roll with the flow, and enjoy the time with my dog.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

Thank you, being on this forum and gett8ing so much feedback really helped!!! 
And the article is right on the money.... you don't need to know everything but you are better of to knoe where to find it and who to ask....


----------



## Nicole Stark

Glad to hear that things are coming together for you Kat. The article sounds interesting. I've saved it and hope to find the time to read it tomorrow.



Kat Hunsecker said:


> Thank you, being on this forum and gett8ing so much feedback really helped!!!
> And the article is right on the money.... you don't need to know everything but you are better of to knoe where to find it and who to ask....


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Thank you, being on this forum and gett8ing so much feedback really helped!!!
> And the article is right on the money.... you don't need to know everything but you are better of to knoe where to find it and who to ask....


I heartily congratulate you on your results. Success brings success - don't forget this, please.


----------

